# HarrimanTennessee Hutch



## dewdog (May 14, 2010)

Only one I've seen.......so far...lol


----------



## madman (May 14, 2010)

that is a nice bottle, did you buy it or dig it? either way killer!


----------



## dewdog (May 14, 2010)

Bought it several years ago--also was able to get two hutches from Rockwood at the same time....


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 14, 2010)

Hey Dew,
 I like how they had to print with tiny letters to fit the city on the bottom row of embossing. Nice.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 15, 2010)

dewdog, very nice hutch! It's not on the tn hutch list I have, so now duly added. Is it your hometown?


----------



## dewdog (May 15, 2010)

Thanks--not my hometown--I collect all Roane County Tenn. bottles---esp sodas. As far as I know, that hutch is not on any list.........

 Always looking for bottles from Harriman, Rockwood and Oliver Springs---esp sodas and meds......

 mike


----------



## CreekWalker (May 15, 2010)

Hi Mike , Thanks. I use the gono.list, it is missing a lot of embossed bottles. I'm looking for Jackson, Covington, and Brownsville blobs and Hutch sodas. You can count them all on one hand really. The smaller towns within 20 miles of Jackson such as Ripley, Humboldt and Trenton also had bottling companies , with at least one hutchenson soda.


----------



## dewdog (May 15, 2010)

Harriman and Rockwood had a lot of different bottles to be small towns. Don't expect that I will ever get them all......


----------



## CreekWalker (May 15, 2010)

I was checking an old price guide by Carlo Selari  from Brownsville Tn, he shows a Rockwood Hutch , but instead of WALTER SMITH, it is listed as WATER SMITH!


----------



## dewdog (May 15, 2010)

Very cool--wish I could buy a couple of dozen for that price []


----------



## CreekWalker (May 15, 2010)

Yes indeed! Have a good weekend , gotta go for now.


----------



## grime5 (Sep 26, 2010)

i would love to see a copy of that book.i see a somerset ice bottle on that page. i have that bottle.are there any hutch bottles from london ky in that book? later greg


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 28, 2010)

I will check on that.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 3, 2010)

Grime5, I found no other London, Ky hutch in the old edition. A later edition may have been updated with new entries. Check gono.com for more info or ebay or Amazon for a newer edition.  Rick


----------

